

Study: Facebook at bottom on customer satisfaction - mvs
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20080651-93/study-facebook-at-bottom-on-customer-satisfaction/

======
rwolf
I like to hate as much as the next HNer, but that chart says that Facebook's
customer satisfaction went _up_ this year. With so much actual badness to
choose from, we don't need spin.

